# Eheim canister recommendation



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

So I'm looking for an eheim canister filter for a 75G that's gonna have a very very hefty bioload (turtles, fish) also alot of plants. I'm thinking an eheim because basically I've always wanted one, anyone have any experience with them? I was thinking of going the eheim pro 3 2075 but i've heard the pro ii 2028 is actually better?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with the Pro III - 2075. I would also get an XP3 or 4 to work in conjunction with the Eheim (Eheim are awesome biofilters but not known for flow rates). When I have a heavily planted tank, I aim for ample circulation. I have a Fluval 205 and an Eheim 2234 on my 29 gallon heavily planted/stocked tank and an Koralia Nano. Additionally I would also get the extra filtration to alleviate stress on the bioload especially with turtles. 

Hopefully that helps.

Stuart


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm that's very interesting thanks, I already own an xp2 so perhaps that and the pro III 2075 and also a couple of powerheads one at either end would do the job. Any other filter recommendations if they're not eheim?

Also when using two canisters would it be possibly to do a little bit of extra plumbing to have a single intake out of the aquarium then split using a Y piece of PVC pipe then goto either filter and then the same with the output to the spray bar?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally like the Fluval ..05 line (easy to find parts and economical). I currently have 1-105, 2-205's, 1-2232 and 1-2234 running in my living room ! I do find that the XP's can be silent or noisy (it is the luck of the draw on these units). My next purchase on Boxing Day will be the 2075 ! 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a fairly heavily stocked 75 gal... many many small fishes + shrimps...

I currently have a 2236, 2028 and a HOT magnum running on the tank. I also have a korilla #3 on the tank to circulate the water.

I love my Eheims, they are quiet and hold reasonable amounts of media. They are also very easy to work on....... the catch is that..

they are expensive to buy.
Have very little flow, even the 2028 has minimal flow. This means that while they will work great for breaking down the ammonia, they don't do well polishing the water. For this I'm running the HOT magnum stuffed with just plain filter floss. This filter pulls out more "gunk" from the water than both the Eheims combined. Also, when the eheims break, there is no real source of parts of them. Everybody sells them but not many places will have all the parts in stock. The parts are also very expensive.

having said that, would I buy another Eheim....... Oh yeah... I have 5 of them right now and won't hesitate to buy another


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 2028, 2026 and several 2215's. I think I like the 202x series better than the classics. I find them easier to use/maintain but the classics are much quieter.


----------



## aaa (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to polish water with Eheims, just add Seachem's Purigen, works like a charm and is cheap. The best place in the lower mainland for prices of Seachem products is J&L aquatics in Burnaby. I bought the middle size, although the smaller size would have done nicely. The middle size is around $14 and I'm running Purigin in my Eheim Ecco 2232, the water is very clear.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm that sounds great, I'll go for the pro 3 2075 and use my xp2 and powerheads in conjunction with that and hope it's all enough. That seachem product sounds fantastic too, and make sure I have my activated carbon in the xp2.


----------

